# substrate for new 75 gallon



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

So I just picked up a new 75 gallon today! So pumped! I am planning on keeping central American cichlids like convicts, firemouths, salvini etc. I am getting away from gravel and going with sand but my question is what type of sand to go with? Pool filter sand, tahitian moon? I am planning on having some java ferns etc so would the flourite clay substrate be best or do live plants grow ok in regular sand? If it helps I do like the black better but would consider the tan. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Java fern grows attached to rocks so no worries about the sand there. Other plants may want a richer substrate than sand.

Go for the black if you like it. More expensive though.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Plants will grow in sand fine thou, just need to be selective on the plant.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I use Quikrete "medium grade" sand that I get at Lowe's. I believe it's around $8 per 50lb bag. It has a nice light tan color to it that looks very natural in my opinion. I also usually mix in a bit of natural colored gravel to add a bit of contrast.

Pool filter sand is too white for my tastes...
Tahitian Moon sand is expensive and doesn't look all that natural in my opinion...


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Many people grow plants in sand, adding root tabs helps.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am picking up some pool filter sand tomorrow and going to rinse very well. I was going to go with black but I am afraid of the black showing too much debris/waste. It is very cheap also.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Installed the PFS today and it is light brown. I know many post pics of their tanks and it appears white or light beige under lights but mine does not. Overall I am actually happy because it will better hide poop.

I can tell you one thing though....I had to wash it like crazy. Took me over an hour to clean one 50lb bag. The bag said triple rinsed for pool filters and aquariums. If that was rinsed I can't imagine what it looked like before.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Installed the PFS today and it is light brown. I know many post pics of their tanks and it appears white or light beige under lights but mine does not. Overall I am actually happy because it will better hide poop.
> 
> I can tell you one thing though....I had to wash it like crazy. Took me over an hour to clean one 50lb bag. The bag said triple rinsed for pool filters and aquariums. If that was rinsed I can't imagine what it looked like before.


Wow really? When I used PFS for my 33 long it only took me like 5 minutes per 3 inches piled in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Installed the PFS today and it is light brown. I know many post pics of their tanks and it appears white or light beige under lights but mine does not. Overall I am actually happy because it will better hide poop.
> ...


Well...I probably over cleaned it a bit. Also...I think it depends on where it is mine and how much dust is still left. At first the water in the bucket was brown. Then it just went to milky then to hazy. When I was done it was pretty clear. It wasn't sparkling clear but I got to a point where I just didn't think it was getting any cleaner so I just stopped.

PS...I have OCD so I tend to clean a little longer and harder than most people.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

It took me about 45 minutes to clean 150 lbs of PFS, so just depends on how thoroughly you do it and how OCD you are really.

PFS looks awesome, it's cheap, and easy to clean, how can one go wrong???


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Installed the PFS today and it is light brown. I know many post pics of their tanks and it appears white or light beige under lights but mine does not. Overall I am actually happy because it will better hide poop.
> 
> I can tell you one thing though....I had to wash it like crazy. Took me over an hour to clean one 50lb bag. The bag said triple rinsed for pool filters and aquariums. If that was rinsed I can't imagine what it looked like before.


sounds more like play sand.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Installed the PFS today and it is light brown. I know many post pics of their tanks and it appears white or light beige under lights but mine does not. Overall I am actually happy because it will better hide poop.
> ...


Well...it is seagull brand out of texas and said on the bag...coarse filter sand for pools and aquariums. When I stir it up it sinks rather quickly. I know the sand/aragonite that I had when I stirred it up the sand would float all over the place but this sand seems to sink. Hopefully it will be ok. I don't want to redo it again.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

CjCichlid said:


> I use Quikrete "medium grade" sand that I get at Lowe's. I believe it's around $8 per 50lb bag. It has a nice light tan color to it that looks very natural in my opinion. I also usually mix in a bit of natural colored gravel to add a bit of contrast.
> 
> Pool filter sand is too white for my tastes...
> Tahitian Moon sand is expensive and doesn't look all that natural in my opinion...


Cj do you have any photos of your tank with the quikrete in it?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


I just meant that it sounded like play sand in the fact that it's was so dirty and it's darker coloring.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > TrashmanNYC said:
> ...


Gotcha!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Well...it is seagull brand out of texas and said on the bag..


Their "Seagull" and "FilterSil" brands run very dirty. Next time ask them for their "Southern Filter Media". That stuff is very clean!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Well...it is seagull brand out of texas and said on the bag..
> ...


Yeah...I read where another person had the same issue cleaning but they liked the sand once clean. I like the look....maybe in 6 months it will get old but for now I like it.


----------

